# worlds strongestman updates



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

the brits are doing really well after 4 events terry hollands and laurence shahlai are top of there groups loz has qualified for the final with 2 events to go. jimmy marku won the squat and is in with a great chance of qualifying darren sadler won the deadlift beating mariusz pudzianowski mark felix won the deadlift in his group too


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent, any links to updates or you getting it from ringside, so to speak?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

getting them from face book and some other sources try sugden i got some from there


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Felix looks dead and buried; Unhappy

After fingal figers

Group 2

1. Zydrunas Savickas - 22 pkt

2. Brian Shaw - 20 pkt

3. Mark Felix - 14 pkt


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Ostlund won the fingers, Hollands second, and Dymek 3rd. Muramets is sitting on 17pts, one point ahead of Ostlund


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Dumbell overhead press 94kg

Grupa 1

1. Derek Poundstone - 9 reps

2. Kostiantyin Ilin - 8

3. Louis-Phillippe Jean - 6

4. Kevin Nee i Jimmy Marku - 0

Grupa 3

1. Phil Pfister i Alexander Klyushev - 6 reps

3. Darren Sadler - 4 reps

4. Mariusz Pudzianowski i Ervin Katona - 3 reps

6. Jimmy Laureys - 0


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

group 1: poundstone qualified

group 2: zydruna savickas and brian shaw qualified

group 3: pudzianowski and phil pfister qualified

group 4: laurence shahlai qualified Only two points separate ortmayer, skog, arsjo and smit, anybody's for the taking but ortmayer must be favourite.

group 5: Terry hollands and murremets or dave ostlund qualified


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Good going from the brits


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

these are the finalists

Brian Shaw(usa)

savickas(lit)

Derek Poundstone(usa)

Louis philipe jean(can)

Mariusz Pudzianowski(pol)

Phil Pfister(usa)

Terry hollands(eng)

Laurence shahlai(eng)

Travis ortmayer(usa)

Dave Ostlund(usa)


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

looks like a good line up - hope the brits go well..


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

assuming it'll be on tv at christmas then?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no mark felix? shame....


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> no mark felix? shame....


yeah it is a shame for mark he had one hell of a group tho


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Z set a new world record with 28 s in fingals fingers

1 Zyrundas savickas

2 Ostlund

3 Shaw

4 Travis

5 Pound

6 Pudz.

Fingal Fingers times from Technik

1. Z. Savickas -28,59 - World Record

2. Dave Ostlund - 32,00

3. Brian Shaw - 32,50

4. Travis Ortmayer - 34,40

5. Derek Poundstone - 35,50

6. Mariusz Pudzianowski - 36,50

7. Phil Pfister - 37,oo

8. Terry Hollands

9. Laurence Shahlaei

10.Louis Phillip Jean


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

bit confused atm with the 2nd event its the farmers walk but i got this off iron mind

Mariusz Pudzianowski wins Farmer's Walk at WSM; Derek Poundstone is second and Phil Pfister is third

but acording to johannes arso loz shahlai came third


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

just had it confirmed loz came 3rd in the farmers

after 2 events zyrundas savickas 1st mariusz and poundstone joint second


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when will this be broadcasted on tv?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

its usually on at xmas but I think its bravo doing it this year so not sure


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bravo 

hope its on normal tv too


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont kno for certain I seen some photo's of the qualifiers and there were bravo presenters in the shot so not 100%


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

Laurence shahlai(eng)

dosnt look the part but hey does it


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

ha just seen on update hes out lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

celtic72 said:


> ha just seen on update hes out lol


wat do you mean he's out loz shahlai is in the final and came 3rd in the farmers so he's still in with a chance of a good placing


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Plane Pull

1. Hollands

2. Savickas

3. Shaw

4. Ortmayer

5. Pudzianowski

6. Poundstone

After 3 events

1. Big Z 26

2. Pudzian 21

3. Derek 20


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great updating there Si, great for those of us that can't get it!


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like big z will take this.

the events in the final looked very kind to him.

Be nice to see him win it, as many regarded him as the worlds best while in The ISFA


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah i think he is the most powerfull but i thing mariusz is a better allround strongman he seems to have that extra gear that the others don't.

It was good to see Big tel get the win on the plane pull today, he's got a good event coming up tomorow in the deadlift so hopefully he can win another


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Savickas has always been the WSM in everyones eyes, its nice to see him on TV to finally prove it.

Mariusz was jsut a good image and a good strongman. i dont detract from him at all, hes won the title more than anyone else, but now Savickaz is here he wont win again

shame about loz, he is awesome to train with and come on leaps and bounds this last year or so


----------



## boddy4 (May 14, 2007)

Terry Hollands doing the brits proud! Gud man


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Boat Pull

1. Shaw - 32seconds

2. Pudzian - 39

3.Ortmayer 45,8

4.Hollands - 47

5. Shahleai - 51,5

6. Pfister - 55,09

7. Poundstone - 1,02,09

8. Savickas 1,02,09


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Overall;

1 - Zydrunas 39 pts

2 - Mariusz 38.5

3 - Brian 35.5

4 - Poundstone 32.5

5 - Travis 30.5

6 - Terry 27

7 - Phil 24

8 - Dave 19.5 (unconfirmed)

9 - Loz 18

10 - Jean 9.5 (unconfirmed)


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

big pete said:


> Savickas has always been the WSM in everyones eyes, its nice to see him on TV to finally prove it.
> 
> Mariusz was jsut a good image and a good strongman. i dont detract from him at all, hes won the title more than anyone else, but now Savickaz is here he wont win again
> 
> shame about loz, he is awesome to train with and come on leaps and bounds this last year or so


dunno mate it looks like mariusz is making a come back deadlift and stones tomorow both good events for him


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn I wish I could be there. Sounds like its shaping up to be a nail biter!!

Nice to see the brits in there as well. Not sure who I want for the win TBH, would be nice to see it go somewhere else for a change!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

siovrhyl said:


> dunno mate it looks like mariusz is making a come back deadlift and stones tomorow both good events for him


have u seen savickas pull on deads?

stones i got no clue on TBH, marius rules it, ive not see nsavickas on stones ina good few years


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Could be close.

At least if Marius wins no one can no longer question if he is the best.

Beating the likes of poundstone and Savickas in their prime would be some achivement


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure poundstone will want to get back at marius on the stones, it was so close last year.Cant wait to watch it on tele.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

tbh i can't see poundstone getting the points back 5 points behind and with the events left i don't think big z or mariusz will drop many points its just who performs on the day.

I do think the brit lads could do well today terry's deadlifting has come on loads this year and loz has a super strong back both won the DL in the heats.

we'll see how it goes updates later


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

from sdf

Dead lift

1. Savickas - 11 reps

2. Pudzianowski - 9

2. Poundstone - 9

4. Shaw - 8

4. Hollands - 8

6. Ortmayer - 7

7. Shahleai - 6

8. Ostlund - 5

9. L.F. Jean - 3

10. Pfister - 0


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

looks like big z has it in the bag now


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

video of laurence shahlai's boat pull

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=114853711...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

ortmayers arm over arm. looks BRUTAL!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=114854595...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

giant farmers walk

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=114801045...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

plane pull

http://www.timesofmalta.com/articles/view/20091001/local/plane...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

no mate i got mates out there yeah i'd give my right arm to be out there lol its usually broadcast around xmas time i think it maybe on bravo this year


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bloody hell, when did savickas come back over?

Got to agree with Pete, wasn't the last time someone won it (instead of Pfister and Pudz) indeed savickas?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

WORLDS STRONGEST MAN IS

zyrundas savickas

2nd maruisz

3rd Brian shaw

4th Derek poundstone

5th travis ortmayer

6th terry hollands


----------

